# Was going thru one of my guns safes today..........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

.......and came across a new, still in the package, bayonet for a semi-auto handgun.

I honestly forgot that I had it. :smt033

I hope that you all don't make me regret posting this. :watching:

It looks like this: https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=JN.euhEdG5KOmHaxvhVnFtsXA&pid=15.1&rs=1&c=1&w=208&h=234


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Late night QVC viewing?

GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Losing track of stuff in "one of" your gun safes.

File under the heading "First World problems"... 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jeeze...
If you're close enough to use the bayonet mounted on your pistol, why didn't you just shoot the guy in the first place?

OK, look...if you're the kind of guy who would buy a pistol bayonet, I want you to know that I have a really neat, old historic bridge that you might want to add to your collection...


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

very cool


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Jeeze...
> If you're close enough to use the bayonet mounted on your pistol, why didn't you just shoot the guy in the first place?
> 
> OK, look...if you're the kind of guy who would buy a pistol bayonet, I want you to know that I have a really neat, old historic bridge that you might want to add to your collection...


After the gun jams... You maybe need to run like hell in _some_ direction. With bayonet attached it could be directly at the attacker, yelling 'banzai' or something.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If you can't shoot 'em stab 'em. Pretty clever!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Jeeze...
> If you're close enough to use the bayonet mounted on your pistol, why didn't you just shoot the guy in the first place?
> 
> OK, look...if you're the kind of guy who would buy a pistol bayonet, I want you to know that I have a really neat, old historic bridge that you might want to add to your collection...


I want to see him holster it without looking. (IWB OR OWB) (have some band-aids handy)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BackyardCowboy:


> I want to see him holster it without looking. (IWB OR OWB) (have some band-aids handy)


No, "paratrooper's" a good guy he wouldn't do that, nor would I want him to. He probably bought it because it looks pretty cool which it is.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I should probably fess up again - although the kids bought me this, it was indeed I who took the trouble to shorten it neatly so it fit the SR22. Please note mine is doubly classy as it is the Zombie-Hunter version....


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> If you're close enough to use the bayonet mounted on your pistol, why didn't you just shoot the guy in the first place?


A Bayonet is used when you run out of bullets.

Long time that I have seen a Bayonet on a Hand-firearm. Last time I saw one was a knife attached to a Zastava M57 in Kosovo.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Para, I feel your pain, last year while cleaning out one my safes and doing spring cleaning of everything inside, I found a case of 9mm that I forgot I had. But that is useful, a handgun bayonet not so much. Be careful with it and don't cut yourself while using it, and forget it's attached.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The bayonet was a gift from a member on another gun forum. 

Initially, I was making fun of the bayonet and those that had one. It was all in fun and no one suffered any long-term effects..........that I know of. 

Anyways, a couple of months later, it showed up in my mail. 

In regards to occasionally going thru my gun safes, I do that to refresh my memory as to what I have and don't have. Seems like I need to do that at least twice a year now-a-days. 

It sucks getting older...........:smt100


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Haha Paratrooper...
You know what fun it is getting older. You had a life long good friends that become every day new friends when the old age kicks in.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PT111Pro said:


> Haha Paratrooper...
> You know what fun it is getting older. You had a life long good friends that become every day new friends when the old age kicks in.


Yes that, and watching movies that you have seen already. You might have already seen the movie, but you forget how it ends. :mrgreen:


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Movies, Oh Oh...

I just bought me a Movie series out of the 1970ties to teach my TV to speak German. I know I have seen them 30 years ago but I don't know how it ends. Do you mean.... do you really mean I get older? When did this happen?
:mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I really don't mind getting older. It happens to the best of us.

I really don't think I'd want to do it all over again. I've been there and done that, and am relatively pleased with the outcome. There's a few things that might have turned out better, but overall, I can live with what I am and have become.

As long as I can continue with my_ mobile mental-health therapy sessions_ (motorcycling) I should be okay.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Webley Mk VI's had bayonets. Weren't made by them, officers likely bought em thru the CSL stores. But probably were handy for WWI use in the trenches! They're quite pricey in original, but even the repros that keep popping ain't cheap!
I'm pretty sure no zombies in Europe at that time!!!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I really don't mind getting older. It happens to the best of us.
> 
> I really don't think I'd want to do it all over again. I've been there and done that, and am relatively pleased with the outcome. There's a few things that might have turned out better, but overall, I can live with what I am and have become.
> 
> As long as I can continue with my_ mobile mental-health therapy sessions_ (motorcycling) I should be okay.


I am satisfied too. Once I get asked if I would be 20 again. I said hell no, not in this times for sure. But if the offer would stand to live again, why not.

Motorcycle? I like my BMW R 900cc. Riding that thing is like being 20 again.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PT111Pro said:


> I am satisfied too. Once I get asked if I would be 20 again. I said hell no, not in this times for sure. But if the offer would stand to live again, why not.
> 
> Motorcycle? I like my BMW R 900cc. Riding that thing is like being 20 again.


Been riding m/c's for as long as I can remember. They've played an important part in my life. I've owned a lot of them, both new and used. Too many to remember actually. Some were more valuable to me than others. But, I still think the most important one, was the first one that got me interested in them.

It was nothing more than a well-used mini-bike rolling chassis, but no motor, seat, or chain. Got it on the cheap and spent a few months mowing lawns and saving up for a used B&S engine, new cent. clutch / chain, and had mom upholster me a new seat. I was almost 8 yrs. old at the time, and when I got it running, it was my ticket to freedom.

I now ride a 2003 BMW R1150RT. Bought it new and it was a big deal for me to spend the $$'s to get it. I enjoy it _*almost*_ as much as that mini-bike I put together so many years ago.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> I should probably fess up again - although the kids bought me this, it was indeed I who took the trouble to shorten it neatly so it fit the SR22. Please note mine is doubly classy as it is the Zombie-Hunter version....


Noooooo,,,,, I had completely erased all memory of the zombie knife,,,took months of therapy.

IT'S BACK again,,,oh my freakin lord please help me!!

:smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oooooh...it's *GREEN*!

(That's much better than merely shiny.)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

You posted the same thread last year. Got the same responses.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

rustygun said:


> You posted the same thread last year. Got the same responses.


See......that's what getting older does to you. No matter what you say or do, you're convinced it's the first time you've said or done it.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> See......that's what getting older does to you. No matter what you say or do, you're convinced it's the first time you've said or done it.


That or YOU"RE a zombie


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's OK, *paratrooper*...Jean has similar problems, to my continuing benefit.
I can tell her the same reasonably good joke, over and over again, and as long as I space the tellings out a little, she laughs at it every time, just as if she's never heard it before.

OK, so you found the bayonet last year, and we all joked about it.
And now you found it again this year, and we all joked about it-with all of the same jokes, it seems.
So what does that say about *all* of us?

(Well, one thing it tells us is that *rustygun* is an intolerant young whippersnapper, who doesn't respect his elders. That's what! :mrgreen


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Noooooo,,,,, I had completely erased all memory of the zombie knife,,,took months of therapy.
> 
> IT'S BACK again,,,oh my freakin lord please help me!!
> 
> :smt033


Oh, grow a pair and get over it. Geez!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Forgot to add I was just kidding.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

rustygun said:


> Forgot to add I was just kidding.


I knew that, but didn't want to spoil the fun...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rustygun said:


> Forgot to add I was just kidding.


Yup...see: What did I tell you...an intolerant young whippersnapper!
He kids us about our failing memories by making us believe that we've done all this before.
And we're so old...(How old are you, daddy?)...and we're so old that _we fall for it!_

That's taking unfair advantage of geezers, which, I believe, is a felony in some states.
And if my memory slipped again, and it isn't...well, it should be.

Now stop bothering me. I'm busy.
I've got to answer that letter from the Finance Minister of Nigeria...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's OK, *paratrooper*...Jean has similar problems, to my continuing benefit.
> I can tell her the same reasonably good joke, over and over again, and as long as I space the tellings out a little, she laughs at it every time, just as if she's never heard it before.
> 
> OK, so you found the bayonet last year, and we all joked about it.
> ...


Well.....if my memory doesn't improve any, I'll most likely end up telling you all about my pistol bayonet later on this year.

If you all would just humor me, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

J


paratrooper said:


> Well.....if my memory doesn't improve any, I'll most likely end up telling you all about my pistol bayonet later on this year.
> 
> If you all would just humor me, it would be greatly appreciated.


It's a beautiful pistol bayonet,,, does it come in other colors(colors)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> J
> 
> It's a beautiful pistol bayonet,,, does it come in other colors(colors)


Ummm.....mine is all tactical black. It's designed for real world zombie eradication.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

In the military weapon classes I used to teach, we called bayonets "remedial rifle marksmanship attachments." Procedure for use:

- mount bayonet to firearm, 

- insert blade of bayonet into target, near the area where you want to bullet to impact, 

- pull trigger to remove. :mrgreen:


I'm torn on the color choices, though. Bright green would make step one quicker/easier/safer for the user, but it also might help the target block/interfere with step two.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

My first was a hell machine from Kawasaki. I had one of the 500cc 2 Strocke 2 Zylinders. The next was than the Kawasaki 750cc Mach IV H2 a real hell rider. After that my turbulent times become an end and I looked for a more serios touring tool and found it in a Honda XT or GT Silver Wing. I wanted always a Moto Guzzi but for some reason I never get me one. I bought me than a BMW R 900cc from a former BMW co-worker instead. And that is now the last motorcycle that I take care on.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> My first was a hell machine from Kawasaki. I had one of the 500cc 2 Strocke 2 Zylinders. The next was than the Kawasaki 750cc Mach IV H2 a real hell rider. After that my turbulent times become an end and I looked for a more serios touring tool and found it in a Honda XT or GT Silver Wing. I wanted always a Moto Guzzi but I for some reason I never get me one. I bought me than a BMW R 900cc from a former BMW co-worker instead. And that is now the last motorcycle that I take care on.
> View attachment 1184


I always loved those bikes. Riding is a thing of the past now, since i promised to give it up after a VERY near miss one winter.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> I always loved those bikes. Riding is a thing of the past now, since i promised to give it up after a VERY near miss one winter.


Ok , I'll ask,, what were you doing riding a motorcycle in the winter ?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Ok , I'll ask,, what were you doing riding a motorcycle in the winter ?


Getting ot work. What else? Transport is transport, and I had the bike and ski clothes. It's great fun until someone that doesn't know what they're doing tries to drive an automatic Corvette in the snow and comes "this" close to taking you out on the 2-mile long bridge you have to cross every day....

Watching him try to keep control when he was in my mirror was not funny - if he tried to slow down, his wheels locked, but if he let up on the brakes his wheels spun (about 1" of snow down, and more falling) I just managed to beat him to the curve at the bottom where he went off into the guard-rails instead of into my rear wheel. Amazing how easily fibreglass shatters when the temps are barely into the 20's. 

Drove home, and said "That's it!"


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SAIL, 
Roads must have been snow free in the morning. Why else would some "nut job" drive a corvette to work in the winter .
An automatic corvette especially. 

Ok , I'll ask, How did you know it was an automatic Corvette ?

:smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is this where I should make the joke that "automatic Corvettes" should be illegal, and that we should be limited to one gear change for each pull of the shift lever?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is this where I should make the joke that "automatic Corvettes" should be illegal, and that we should be limited to one gear change for each pull of the shift lever?


Ok, I'm gonna ask. Was that the joke already ? Or is there a full version ?
:smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I consider myself to be a very experienced motorcyclist. I know my limits and what I'm capable / comfortable of doing while on a bike. I always wear a full-face helmet and leather gloves when riding.

I'm also a _fair weather_ rider by choice. I don't enjoy riding in rain or high winds. I've been caught in both unexpectedly of course, from time to time. I deal with it and either stop or press on, depending upon the severity of the weather.

I will never ride when the roads are ice / snow covered, or when temps dip down below freezing. Motorcycles are not year-round modes of transportation. Sure, you can ride a trike and such, but you are still exposed to terrible road conditions and weather that works against you.

Motorcycles are inherently dangerous for a host of reasons. You are way ahead of the game if you are fully aware of that fact and ride appropriately. Adverse weather conditions isn't a friend.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Ok, I'm gonna ask. Was that the joke already ? Or is there a full version ?
> :smt033


Feel free to expand on it, according to your own desires.
I just make 'em up and toss 'em off. What happens after that is up to you.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> SAIL,
> Roads must have been snow free in the morning. Why else would some "nut job" drive a corvette to work in the winter .
> An automatic corvette especially.
> 
> ...


If he'd had a clutch, he wouldn't have slid every time his foot came off the brakes - he could have coasted a little. Also, if he'd KNOWN how to drive at all, he would haveknown to put it in Neutral and roll down... All-round idiot in a car that he couldn't control in the weather.

As for the roads being clear in the morning - doesn't make any difference in the afternoon


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> If he'd had a clutch, he wouldn't have slid every time his foot came off the brakes - he could have coasted a little. Also, if he'd KNOWN how to drive at all, he would haveknown to put it in Neutral and roll down... All-round idiot in a car that he couldn't control in the weather.
> 
> As for the roads being clear in the morning - doesn't make any difference in the afternoon


Sorry, 
I thought there might have been a simpler explanation like
"I was the guy he bought the car from "

:smt033


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Sorry,
> I thought there might have been a simpler explanation like
> "I was the guy he bought the car from "
> 
> :smt033


I resent the insinuation that I might EVER have owned one....


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> If he'd had a clutch, he wouldn't have slid every time his foot came off the brakes - he could have coasted a little. Also, if he'd KNOWN how to drive at all, he would haveknown to put it in Neutral and roll down... All-round idiot in a car that he couldn't control in the weather.
> 
> As for the roads being clear in the morning - doesn't make any difference in the afternoon


The pot has spoken, he claims that the kettle is black. So you are on a motorcycle in the snow and you are going to criticize the judgement of a guy in a car that didn't

choose a manual transmission? You are going to have to work on your storytelling, Sail. How in the world did you know that the guy had an automatic tranny? You learned

this from watching your motorcycle mirrors while riding across a 2 mile long bridge in an inch of snow? I am somewhat of an amateur BSer myself, but I marvel at the real

professionals. Please give us some more harrowing details of your giving up motorcycles. Did you have tyre chains on for traction? Must have been some really good

mirrors to be able to see how the fiberglass shatters more when it is cold out.

Sorry Sail, the tall tale doesn't add up for me. YMMV :smt018

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> <snip BS>
> 
> GW


When you're going 5 mph with your feet out BECAUSE it's snowy, and there's a yellow car behind you totally unable to control itself... Believe me, if you had ever ridden a bike on that bridge you would also have kept an eye out behind you. Winter OR summer.

The fact that your limited experience with motorcycles does not include winter riding (I commuted on a mo'bike in the UK for years, no matter the weather) does not affect anything except your viewpoint. That WAS my transport, as it was for millions of others there - bikes are more than toys in Europe.

Sorry my experience doesn't "add up" for you. But honestly I don't give a flying fuck what you feel about it.

SD


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I consider myself to be a very experienced motorcyclist. I know my limits and what I'm capable / comfortable of doing while on a bike. I always wear a full-face helmet and leather gloves when riding.
> 
> I'm also a _fair weather_ rider by choice. I don't enjoy riding in rain or high winds. I've been caught in both unexpectedly of course, from time to time. I deal with it and either stop or press on, depending upon the severity of the weather.
> 
> ...


After years of commuting in London and along the South Coast in the UK in whatever weather there was, it was perfectly normal to be there. I felt safer in the winter than in the summer when the drivers just assumed you were another asshole on a bike.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Getting ot work. What else? Transport is transport, and I had the bike and ski clothes. It's great fun until someone that doesn't know what they're doing tries to drive an automatic Corvette in the snow and comes "this" close to taking you out on the 2-mile long bridge you have to cross every day....
> 
> Watching him try to keep control when he was in my mirror was not funny - if he tried to slow down, his wheels locked, but if he let up on the brakes his wheels spun (about 1" of snow down, and more falling) I just managed to beat him to the curve at the bottom where he went off into the guard-rails instead of into my rear wheel. Amazing how easily fibreglass shatters when the temps are barely into the 20's.
> 
> Drove home, and said "That's it!"


So what is the name of this two mile span bridge? If you are doing 5 mph with your feet out and the Corvette is behind you how fast could he have been going to shatter

all of that cold fiberglass? :mrgreen:

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And, while you're at it, how many angels can dance on the head of a pin?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And, while you're at it, how many angels can dance on the head of a pin?


How big is the pin?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Sail's description of how an automatic tranny - combined with a fast idle - works at 5mph in slippery going, is right on. Without shifting to neutral the guy had no way to slow down.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My friends and I rode our dirt bikes in the winter. It was a blast and we had fun. But, that was off-road with fresh knobby tires on them. This was the same group of friends that I used to race Moto-X with. We were all very good riders and we all won our share of races. 

But, I don't care if a bike was my only mode of transportation, there's no way I'm going to ride on public streets, roads and highways in winter. I'm talking about snow and ice. If I lived somewhere that rain was the norm and not the exception, I suppose I could buy a good quality rain suit and commute that way. I'd hate each and every second of it, but I can see that it could be done. 

Life is challenging enough, w/o making decisions that only make it worse.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> <snip>
> If I lived somewhere that rain was the norm and not the exception, I suppose I could buy a good quality rain suit and commute that way. I'd hate each and every second of it, but I can see that it could be done.
> 
> Life is challenging enough, w/o making decisions that only make it worse.


South coast of England. Rain is a fact of life, and you get used to it. you also buy GOOD rain gear, and gloves with cotton stitching so they don't melt on the pipes while you warm your hands the way nylon stitching does....

You learn to deal with it, and it becomes "normal" in the same way excessive heat and humidity does when you live somewhere that has that. Add ice (not common in the UK, but we got our share each year) and it is dicey. Snow is better by far - at least you can SEE the damned stuff.

When you're a student, with wife and kid, sometimes a mo'bike is all you can afford for transport - I love my car, but I served my time on 2 wheels. Again, doing it for fun is WAY different from doing it because that's how you get from A to B.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I drove only 1 week a bike in ice and snow. I gave up and understand Sail. You don't have to ride on a bridge to experience the insanity that some folks exercising in winter road condition.I drove a Yamaha XT 125cc 1 Zyl 16.5 HP enduro back and for to college for one week. Not only that cars dancing on all lanes, bouncing from sidewalk curb to sidewalk curb. The most what I hated is that you ride like on tracks on the road. Tire tacks imprinted in the snow and half frozen makes it hard to do a turn when the vehicle in front of you drove straight.
Just saying.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> South coast of England. Rain is a fact of life, and you get used to it. you also buy GOOD rain gear, and gloves with cotton stitching so they don't melt on the pipes while you warm your hands the way nylon stitching does....
> 
> You learn to deal with it, and it becomes "normal" in the same way excessive heat and humidity does when you live somewhere that has that. Add ice (not common in the UK, but we got our share each year) and it is dicey. Snow is better by far - at least you can SEE the damned stuff.
> 
> When you're a student, with wife and kid, sometimes a mo'bike is all you can afford for transport - I love my car, but I served my time on 2 wheels. Again, doing it for fun is WAY different from doing it because that's how you get from A to B.


I understand what you are saying. We all make decisions, evaluate and take risks in some way or another. I'm glad that you were able to do what you did with no lasting consequences.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> <snip>
> 
> ... no lasting consequences.


Only good ones, like never wanting to ride without crash bars again. Watched a buddy break his knee when 2 cars decided to not see him and play "squish-the-biker"


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
A coupla things...

When I rode a bike, so many years ago, I bought a set of English "leathers": thick Vinyl jacket and pants. I also bought a veddy English half-leather helmet. (There was no helmet law, back then.)
When the oncoming idiot totalled my bike and almost totalled my left leg, the "leathers" and half-helmet saved the rest of me pretty darn well. It was the helmet's top, and not my skull, which hit the tarmac. It was the Vinyl, and not my shoulder, which scraped across the macadam. The biker-cop who wiped me up off of the pavement while we awaited the ambulance was duly impressed.

Those English "leathers" were absolutely superb in the rain! (When it rains in Southern California, it's like an all-day line squall measured in tens of inches.) My work clothing, under the Vinyl, stayed warm and dry.
Yes, I rode in the rain, just like every other day, to my shop and back again. We had a car, but my then-girlfriend (now ex-wife) needed it to get to her own work.

I was taught that it is better to keep your feet on the pegs, at low speed on slippery surfaces.
First, you retain better control, since you can lever the bike better if you use your feet as the fulcrum.
Second, if you just happen to catch your boot-heel on something in the road, "Snap!" goes your leg.
(However, I admit to riding with my feet down, on loose sand in Baja California. Upon reflection, I was being stupid.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've had a m/c license endorsement since age 15 1/2. Been riding on the road ever since. I've only been down once. That was back in 1977. Long story made short, a newly licensed female driver pulled out in front of me from a side street.

I saw her pulling out, but it was too late. I _almost_ got around the rear of her car. My bike wasn't damaged too much, and I basically escaped unscathed. Her insurance paid for all my bike repairs and three weeks of rental-car use.

I've had some close calls as well, but not for a couple of years. Either I'm (1) getting way better, (2) riding less, or (3) motorists are paying more attention.

I'm thinking it's #2. :mrgreen:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

We always heard stories of "that guy" who ripped his toe off cornering while wearing flip-flops... Helmets were required on the UK after 1972, and no-one really objected *too* much since the person providing health-care was the "person" requiring the helmet.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I see others riding all the time w/o a helmet, wearing cargo shorts, sleeveless shirt (muscle shirt) and flip-flops. Most often than not, they are riding full-dress touring bikes, such as a Honda GoldWing and the like.

Gotta give some kudos to the ones riding full-dress Harley's. They always tend to be wearing appropriate gear and lots of leather. Some still go w/o a helmet though.

I suppose that they feel that they never go fast enough to be considered dangerous.

*JUST KIDDING*...............:anim_lol:


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> I see others riding all the time w/o a helmet, wearing cargo shorts, sleeveless shirt (muscle shirt) and flip-flops. Most often than not, they are riding full-dress touring bikes, such as a Honda GoldWing and the like.
> 
> Gotta give some kudos to the ones riding full-dress Harley's. They always tend to be wearing appropriate gear and lots of leather. Some still go w/o a helmet though.
> 
> ...


Here's some advice I gave my nephew who was wanting to buy a crotch rocket: Don't do it. Crotch rockets are only cool when they're being used as a crotch rocket. They'll eventually get you killed.

Get a Harley. They're cool. The slower they're ridden, the cooler they are.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sooner or later , road debris, or a bird will hit your noggin. 

A helmet is always the better way, for the highway (speed)


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I see others riding all the time w/o a helmet, wearing cargo shorts, sleeveless shirt (muscle shirt) and flip-flops.


Would always have fun with them in the E.D. when they came in after wiping out. We used mayonnaise to get the road tar out of the road rash they have. the preservative in it helped loosen it. (Did burn like H E double hockey stick though)



paratrooper said:


> Gotta give some kudos to the ones riding full-dress Harley's.
> 
> *JUST KIDDING*...............:anim_lol:


Don't even want to imagine what you'd look like riding a Harley in a full-dress. :smt119


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Would always have fun with them in the E.D. when they came in after wiping out. We used mayonnaise to get the road tar out of the road rash they have. the preservative in it helped loosen it. (Did burn like H E double hockey stick though)
> 
> Don't even want to imagine what you'd look like riding a Harley in a full-dress. :smt119


I've been told by more than one person, when I do it, I pull it off quite well. :smt033


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

In Europe today is it law to wear a helmet, heavy leather clothes, leather gloves and Bikeboots. That is law and takes out all the fun of bike riding. Whomever sit once in this heavy most black leather clothes with helmet and kneehigh boots on a bike, in a traffic jam in a 100 degree summer, dreams from a closed vehicle. 
But even if you can drive, in this kind of clothes it is just no fun anymore.
http://www.hispania-tours.de/uploads/pics/RENTAL-GEAR-HISPANIA-TOURS.jpg


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Here ya go! Might be managable on a motorcycle!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Well but the 10" of steel in the front could harm the bike.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Well but the 10" of steel in the front could harm the bike.


Only if you're careless..... Put it in your pocket till you need it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> When you're going 5 mph with your feet out BECAUSE it's snowy, and there's a yellow car behind you totally unable to control itself... Believe me, if you had ever ridden a bike on that bridge you would also have kept an eye out behind you. Winter OR summer.
> 
> The fact that your limited experience with motorcycles does not include winter riding (I commuted on a mo'bike in the UK for years, no matter the weather) does not affect anything except your viewpoint. That WAS my transport, as it was for millions of others there - bikes are more than toys in Europe.
> 
> ...


Nice Sail, is that that the typical way that libbie types respond when they are challenged? Says a lot of things about you. None of them complementary.:smt023

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Nice Sail, is that that the typical way that libbie types respond when they are challenged? Says a lot of things about you. None of them complementary.:smt023
> 
> GW


No, that is how a rational but pissed off person reacts to being called a liar in public after relating a true story.

You don't like it? I don't honestly care. But it has nothing to do with my political leanings.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Telling the truth isn't hard, keeping up with lies is a different story. With that said, tell me about where this two mile bridge is. I'm having a bit of trouble locating one in either the U.K or Rhode Island. Answer that and I will never question another thing you say, and I will publicly apologize for doubting you. If not, maybe you should consider doing the same.

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Telling the truth isn't hard, keeping up with lies is a different story. With that said, tell me about where this two mile bridge is. I'm having a bit of trouble locating one in either the U.K or Rhode Island. Answer that and I will never question another thing you say, and I will publicly apologize for doubting you. If not, maybe you should consider doing the same.
> 
> GW


The bridge is from Newport (where I work) to Jamestown (where I live). It is officially the "Newport Pell Bridge" and has a rise in the centre that allow aircraft carriers and battleships to pass underneath (we had a large Navy base here until recently) I have to admit, all rancour aside, that looking at a map of RI and NOT finding a bridge is a feat I cannot imagine. 

If you look on GoogleEarth, you will note that driving home any other way is a bit long-winded.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

This is the bridge in more "interesting" weather from our side. It was nice that Newport disappeared in the fog.

Apocalyptic bridge by Stephen C Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry Sail. you were right.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Side Note:
Jean and I have been both over and under that bridge, both fairly recently.
(And that's a superb photograph!)


One of the things that Jean and I love about Orcas Island is that there is no bridge, not to anywhere.
And the ferries are inconvenient, too.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Side Note:
> Jean and I have been both over and under that bridge, both fairly recently.
> (And that's a superb photograph!)
> 
> ...


No bridge, and the ferries are inconvenient :anim_lol: that's a good thing in my book also.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Sorry Sail. you were right.
> 
> GW


Thanks, GW.

Now, can we go back to our normal being rude about each other?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SAIL, 

I'm still teetering, how much is the toll($) for a motorcycle , to cross this alleged bridge ?

:mrgreen:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> SAIL,
> 
> I'm still teetering, how much is the toll($) for a motorcycle , to cross this alleged bridge ?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Same as for a car.... cos they have 2 axles. Sux.

BUT, it is still only 83 cents for locals (used to be tokens, now EZPass) - $4 for out-of-staters or people who have to pay cash. It's $500 per year minimum to commute over it.

Now go "teeter" somewhere else.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

H


SailDesign said:


> Same as for a car.... cos they have 2 axles. Sux.
> 
> BUT, it is still only 83 cents for locals (used to be tokens, now EZPass) - $4 for out-of-staters or people who have to pay cash. It's $500 per year minimum to commute over it.
> 
> Now go "teeter" somewhere else.


That's a scary bridge to approach, people who are afraid of heights might have an anxiety attack..
I'll bet you know a few people who will not cross that bridge 
:smt1099


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> H
> 
> That's a scary bridge to approach, people who are afraid of heights might have an anxiety attack..
> I'll bet you know a few people who will not cross that bridge
> :smt1099


There is about one suicide attempt each month - only one per year is successful, since there are nets to catch you. One of my daughter's friends watched one guy jump and spent a long time not wanting to cross either bridge.

It's fun to sit at the top in the summer when the traffic is backed up and feel the bridge move underneath you. If it moves, it's safe - if it stops it has "died" and you should gt the f%ck off, apparently. Have not had to put that to the test yet.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The bridge approach . Might have to wear a parachute, n life preserver.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Someone say parachute? :supz:


----------

